# R2D2 Beamer, JAAAA ZAM du hast richtig gelesen!



## Deadlift (11. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich grad wieder die "mal strange Sachen googlen Phase hatte"...
Hier das Ergebnis meiner nächtlichen Suche.

http://www.nikkor2d2.com/

Ein R2D2 Beamer (Maßstab 1:2 !), voll fernsteuerbar(Millenium Falcon), Ipod Docking Station etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleinen Bruder bringt er eine Artoo Webcam mit, ebenfalls voll ferngesteuert.

Einziger Nachteil, der Preis..... 2000+ Euro sind mir dann doch etwas zu heftig....

Sonst stünde das Teil sofort auf meim Tisch.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

GEILLLLLL .. so einen hätt ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ding hat 100% stylebonus


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr da einen Preis gefunden?
Ich find den nicht, ist wahrscheinlich zu groß für Seite...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie sinnlos, überflüssig und dämlich, aber SAUCOOL!!!

Den Preis findet man bei ExclusiveStarWars.com:
2799 €  für den Beamer
349,95 € für die Webcam


----------



## Thrawns (11. Februar 2008)

Der kam auch vor einigen Tagen im Fernsehen. Weiß leider die Sendung nicht mehr, war aber irgendwas relativ trashiges à la "Taff" oder so was - "Reportage" über eine Spielwarenmesse, war das. Da gab es auch noch einige andere coole Star Wars Klamotten. Denke mal von der gleichen Firma.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

YEAH, das hat Steil aber der Preis ist ja wohl völlig übertrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> YEAH, das hat Steil aber der Preis ist ja wohl völlig übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sammler zeugs ist immer überteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder meinst du ne 2cm gumifugur kostet 100euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk ned xD


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Sammler zeugs ist immer überteuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wollen wir wetten, dass es eine 2cm Gummifigur gibt, die teurer als 100€ ist?


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

das war anderst gemeint ;D ob die 2cm plastik 100euro wert sind .. das man mehr dafür zahlt ist auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



di mona lisa ding ist auch nur bisle papier mit nem ramen und vom material keine millionen wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das war anderst gemeint ;D ob die 2cm plastik 100euro wert sind .. das man mehr dafür zahlt ist auch klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm, wenn jmd dafür 100€ zahlt, 
würde ich meinen, ist es auch 100€ wert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst würd' doch keiner 100€ zahlen. Es ist
vllt unsinnig soviel Geld dafür auszugeben,
aber der Wert wird schon berechtigt sein.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

etwas plastik ist ned viel wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder haste für lego und playmobil auch 100 euro pro stück bezahlt ..

das zeugs hat samler wert ! aber keinen materiellen ;D ausser ankuken und einem anwerfen kann man nix damit tun


----------



## Lurock (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> etwas plastik ist ned viel wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eben, deswegen ist es ja 100€ wert. Du kannst nicht
sagen, dass ist keine 100€ wert, weil es nur einen
Sammlerwert von 100€ hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2008)

@Topic:

Ich bekomme beinahe täglich aus einer unerschöpflichen Quelle Links zu mehr oder weniger sinnfreien und sinnvollen Star-Wars-Merchandising. D.h.: Kenne den Krempel schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die genannte Quelle betreibt im PCGames-Forum übrigens die tägliche Rubrik "Rossis Guide through the Internet". *g*


----------



## Deadlift (11. Februar 2008)

HAHA
War ja klar das der alte Haudegen über son Krempel stolpert. ^^

Fraglich nur: Ich such doch schon ewig nach nem Beziehungskiller, warum informiert mich keiner?!...

Is das der Dank das ich seine Kolumne jedes mal auf meinen Schrein pappe?


naja back to topic.... dir is wohl klar das ich erwarte das du dir das Teil zulegst und mich einlädst!


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

dickes neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!Aber mit 14 bringt man so schnell keine 2000€+ auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> dickes neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!Aber mit 14 bringt man so schnell keine 2000€+ auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit 18 auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumindest ich nich
leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

geld hätt ich aber mit 2000 euro hab ich mir super pc gekauft .. und 2000 für nen beamer der warscheindlich nicht grad top ist weils hauptsächlich um style geht naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7wochen nur für sowas sparen ist es mir auch ned wert Xd (17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Statt nem Beamer hätte das hier, grad im Frühling/Sommer, mehr Stil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Das ist kein Mond ... Es ist ein Grill.


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Statt nem Beamer hätte das hier, grad im Frühling/Sommer, mehr Stil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der is doch ma geil xD


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Februar 2008)

Wo kann man den kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Statt nem Beamer hätte das hier, grad im Frühling/Sommer, mehr Stil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grillparty is auch okay. =)


so nun hab ich Hunger...

*sich was jagen geht*


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wo kann man den kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider garnicht. Der gehört leider zur Rubrik "Rejected Merchandising". Ebenso wie der Jabba-Sitzsack, das TaunTaun-Kostüm und einige andere Schätze.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] Ebenso wie der Jabba-Sitzsack, das TaunTaun-Kostüm und einige andere Schätze.


Das wäre zu geil.... wie würd ich mich weghaun wenn jemand als Taun Taun vorbeikäme im Fasching....

Ich erinnere mich noch als ich in USA beim SharperImage meinen ersten lebensgroßen Yoda gesehn hab...
Wenn mein Dad nur nicht so geizig gewesen wäre, meine Mum hatte ich damals überzeugt.



*sidenote* gott ich werde alt.....


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Das wäre zu geil.... wie würd ich mich weghaun wenn jemand als Taun Taun vorbeikäme im Fasching....
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch als ich in USA beim SharperImage meinen ersten lebensgroßen Yoda gesehn hab...
> Wenn mein Dad nur nicht so geizig gewesen wäre, meine Mum hatte ich damals überzeugt.
> ...



Mh SubZero in der Signatur... ähm also bei dem TaunTaun-Kostüm wärst du oben drauf als Reiter zu sehen, mit Fake-Beinen an der Seite, da deine in den Beinen des TaunTauns stecken. *g*


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh SubZero in der Signatur...


Das is eine der besten aus der Variation wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DS gefällt mir zwar auch aber die mag ich am liebsten.

btt: Ah okay, und wie bekommen die die "langen" Beine hin, da stimmen doch dann die Proportionen ned.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Yeah, dass nenne ich mal einen Schreibtisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

kommt es mir nur so vor oder is der tisch wirklich ziemlich niedrig?


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Meine Mutter hat heute nen Metroid Prime Hunter Staubsauger gekauft ich poste morgen mal Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

